# Gtechniq C1 Vs Carpro Cquartz ... Which one and why?



## Smurf. (Nov 22, 2011)

Have used both of these and think they are fantastic, with my car currently wearing C1.

Which do you prefer and why?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I've only used C.Quartz, but I brought it over the others due to the more wax like bonding times. But having used it now, I wouldn't be worried about the quicker bonding times with C1 at all. It's just the price that puts me off now! 

I'll get that C5 next for my wheels if the C.Quartz doesn't hold up, but it's doing a great job at the moment!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Good question :thumb:

this is why i am running a test of the 2 on a car.

Also forgot to add to the thread that done exactly the same to the KDS works van to .

So i have 2 cars on test at present

here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=240677

I hope to sart the updating this weekend if i can , its been a few months now since coating the cars .

HTH Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Smurf. (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you both for posting :thumb:

I will be running a 3 way test shortly, between these 2 and an undisclosed ceramic product shortly. 

Abrasion, weathering and salt submersion test results to follow :thumb:

I am expecting similar results from all three products to be honest ... Kelly; I am following your thread, looking forward to the results


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

any updates?


----------



## Biglittlebera (Mar 27, 2013)

Superb thread.... struggling to decide between Cquartz and Gtechniq


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Biglittlebera said:


> Superb thread.... struggling to decide between Cquartz and Gtechniq


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've only used C1 and been very impressed with it. Will be reapplying to the OH car in the next few weeks. Last done nearly 2 years ago.


----------

